# Tackle box suggestions needed



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

I am in need of a offshore tackle box. I have a few poppers, a couple of shallow running baits and some terminal tackle. I dont need a real big box but I wanted it to have room for the poppers and divers. Also a place to put leaders and windons in. Thanks for your help. RD


----------



## TheCatcher (May 14, 2008)

These aren't fishing tackle but could be the most important "only one time use thing". Those little "Glo Sticks" which are waterproof and dirt cheap at a "Party Store" & don't take up much room.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

WFO Sportfishing makes a quality and very functional tackle box set up. I have the WFO large offshore and the WFO backpack for inshore. 

Also try the search feature for the whole 2Cool forum. This has been discussed a number of times with some great suggestions.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

rdhdfmn said:


> I am in need of a offshore tackle box. I have a few poppers, a couple of shallow running baits and some terminal tackle. I dont need a real big box but I wanted it to have room for the poppers and divers. Also a place to put leaders and windons in. Thanks for your help. RD


I found HPA popper bag is very convenient for carry limited poppers/jigs along with some basic things like leader, hooks and other accessories.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Plano..makes a number of great tackle boxes.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

i 2nd kil on the popperstore - i use the HPA jig king with is more of a bag/box but does have a pocket in the lid that i put things in. i also have a "pouch" that holds everything from spare hooks to sunscreen to cameras to assist hooks and cord, etc. its probably 6x6x3, really great bag esp for like $13.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tackle Boxes*

Always buy a tackle box twicw the aize of what you think that you need. You'll need it. JMHO C2


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. RD


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with Charlie2. If you plan on fishing more often than not I would get a big box. I bought the smaller SKB box and quickly found out that it was too small so I opted for the larger SKB. You should check them out; they are freaking awesome boxes. You can use them as stepping stools. I highly recommend the rocket launcher system to go with the box.

http://www.skbcases.com/sports/product/fishing/tackle_boxes.html


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I got a tackle bag at BPS which holds 6 plano 3700 boxes. You can get difference kinds of boxes for different uses. Any other style box will likely spill offshore. I like the popper bag too but only if you have a ton of poppers. Plus you still need another box for your other gear.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

The WFO tackle bag on the left is a good one. It's got 4 trays, several pockets and a nice compartment up top for bigger items. It has drink holders and can be worn like a backpack to get on and off the boat.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

toneyc said:


> I agree with Charlie2. If you plan on fishing more often than not I would get a big box. I bought the smaller SKB box and quickly found out that it was too small so I opted for the larger SKB. You should check them out; they are freaking awesome boxes. You can use them as stepping stools. I highly recommend the rocket launcher system to go with the box.
> 
> http://www.skbcases.com/sports/product/fishing/tackle_boxes.html


I really like that one. I imagine it replacing the cooler in front of my center console. I wonder if I could put a cushion on top and use it for a seat? I would rather have that tackle space and use my rear cooler for drinks.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

DMC said:


> I really like that one. I imagine it replacing the cooler in front of my center console. I wonder if I could put a cushion on top and use it for a seat? I would rather have that tackle space and use my rear cooler for drinks.


I have used mine as a step stool several times. The box is SOLID. No worries if you want to use it as a seat. This is my box with the rocket launchers attached. It's very convenient having the rod holders attached to the box.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

toneyc said:


> I have used mine as a step stool several times. The box is SOLID. No worries if you want to use it as a seat. This is my box with the rocket launchers attached. It's very convenient having the rod holders attached to the box.


Im guessing you like spinning setups?


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

I love spinning setups. I'm not a huge fan of conventional set ups for jigging but I will use them on occasion. For tuna popping I only use a spinning setup.


----------

